
College Students Spend $141B per Year on College Costs (Visualization) - shoguning
https://www.theclassroom.com/cost-analysis
======
biglenny
Is it just me or does 17k/student/yr for tuition, books, food, and
accommodations not seem unreasonable

~~~
shoguning
It is not unreasonable--but that is the average case. Many students live with
family and keep costs low. Costs can be much higher than that for individual
students depending on circumstances.

------
james4388
great visualization

